# Happy Birthday Strange1 !



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Hope it's a great Birthday Bill!

Coming to IronStock this year?


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Happy Birthday ! !


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

A big fat HAPPY BIRTHDAY from Louisiana!!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Happy Birthdat to you!
Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday dear Strange1!
Happy Birthday to you!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Happy Horror Day


----------



## HalloweenRick (Nov 25, 2005)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Happy Birthday, Strange!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Happy B-Day Strange 1


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Happy b-day Strange1.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Happy B-day Strange! I always love your story about the thing at work. Won't go into detail.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Heyya! Happy happy joy joy!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Happy Birthday !!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Happy Birthday Strange1!


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

I hope you had a wonderful birthday!


----------



## Don Givens (Dec 2, 2008)

Happy Birthday


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Happy Belated B day


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Happy Belated B day


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Happy Belated Birthday!!!


----------

